# Wolfram vom Banach critique :)



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He's 17wks in this picture. 










Here's a head shot


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My critique is that he is so awesome I must have him, k thx









In all seriousness, love his bone, love his feet, pasterns are good for his age. Deep color and great pigment, would like a darker eye.

Good ear set (lookit those flappers!) croup could be longer. Straight through the front, but a common issue. His rear is balanced with the front, but I would like to see a liiiiiiiiiitle more rear and better turn of stifle.

Nice overall topline, wither appears a bit flat, but his head being so far forward is throwing it off a bit I think. Like his chest and loin at this age. Good substance







His head is fantastic (duh). REALLY strong underjaw and good stop.

An overall gorgeous baby that I would like to take home xD


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow he looks AMAZING for his age!!! Color is awesome! I'm no expert but most puppies I see look all gangly and disproportionate, he looks fab and his weight/condition look great. Get that boy in some shows!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he has always been one of my favorite puppies sooooo gorgeous! 

IF he starts any kind of trouble you can't handle, you can send him to me)) I'll even pay for shipping !!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am not a profeesional or anything
But he is so handsome 
LOVE him!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

What a beautiful boy!!! Such deep color, such bone, what a face! 

I think he has a nice front, with a long upper arm and a pretty correct angle. He has strong pasterns and tight feet. The croup does appear to be a little short, and the tail set perhaps a little high. Not much that I would change about that boy except his address


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

You all are too funny!! I don't think any of you could handle him!







Not crazy with drive but he's ALWAYS on the go, lol, and it's not just the "puppy" stage either.









We're in a show class right now, just started a few weeks ago and he's doing wonderfully, the trainer was even impressed. He was a little weary the first time she went over him but the second, thrid, so on was like he always new her, I hope though he grows out of the weary thing as he gets older, I'm sure he will as he's growing up in the show world. 

To some people he'll back up a little but then go say hi like he's known them, is this normal puppy behavior? And will he get over it?

He LOVES dogs and meeting them and at last weeks dog show which was his first time at one, he acted like he's been going his whole life, not nervous at all with dogs barking, loud noises, dryers going on, actually he slept almost the while time there, lol. We also had his photo taken professionally.







Can't wait for those.

His first show that he'll be shown in is the Rose City Classics in January at the expo center. I'm excited.







I wont be showing him but a friend of mine is since she shows dogs in AKC.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww if I can live with Masi I can live with anything ) 

He sounds like a pretty normal puppy to me,,Masi still likes to check people out first and then will approach, she is also a big time "watcher",,sounds like your doing right by him but I still think you should send him to ME! LOL


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous! I love me a dark sable!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Man, what a baby hunk







He is gorgeous, Missy!



> Originally Posted By: mjbgsd
> His first show that he'll be shown in is the Rose City Classics in January at the expo center. I'm excited.
> 
> 
> ...


That gave me a HUGE incentive to go to the show!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Diane, Akbar likes to watch things too. But with dogs he wants to go say hi, lol. And no you still can't have him! LOL

Rei I'm glad I made your mind to go, it'll be worth it! You can root for little Akbar, ok he's not little... But it would be cool, maybe sneak Trent in... <.< >.>


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

missy well it won't stop me from trying LOL


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I just see the "evil twins" Masi and Akbar ruling things at Diane's.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh it would drive the husband nuts,,(and I would love that!) )


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

If you can get past Cody and Isa, go for it! LOL


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

He's looking great Missy

Be sure to remind us come January and if possible let us know day/time


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Alright, I'll do that.







I know for sure we'll be showing him Sat, Sun, and Mon.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll be at that show. I can't wait to see Akbar.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

It'll be fun to see you again.







Maybe sneak Ruger in, lol


----------

